# Gitkicker's Boyz WARNING: Pic 'Eavy



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm taking a break from my Raptors, and painting some Orks. It originally started with 2 War bosses I painted. I decided to make them twins, and built an army around them. Each model is painted different, and is converted slightly to personalize it.

Warboss: Nobfang Gitkicker

















Warboss: Durfang Gitkicker

















Durfang's Face Eating Squig, Skulpta that I'm using as a "counts as" Attack Squig. He was built with misc Chaos bits.

















Big Mek: Big Dick Dastardly with KFF

















Later I'll post Nobz and Deffkoptas.

*EDIT: Here's some Deffkoptas*

Deffkopta: Fool Fighta

























Deffkopta: Cap'n Stabbin

























Deffkopta: Whirly Bird


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

hey these are good only thing i would say is Durfang Gitkickers choppa arm could do with some Green stuff at the top to fill the gap.


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

Yea, I see that now. lol I melted the pieces to fit, but I guess I left the pin in his arm a little too long. xD Thanks, I probably would not have noticed it. Gonna fix it now good an proppa.

EDIT: I'm so happy with how these Nobz turned out. It's a shame that my pics don't display my shading properly.










Bad Moon









Painboy









Goff









Blood Axe









Death Skull

















Snakebite









Evil Sun









Goff









Blood Axe


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

Finished a unit of 20 Shoota Boyz and a unit of 20 Slugga Choppa Boyz. Pictures incoming later today if anyone cares. lol 

I have a unit of 20 Slugga Choppa Boyz, another unit of 12 Slugga Choppa Boyz, a Trukk, a Battlewagon, 3 Killa Kanz, a unit of 10 Lootas, another unit of 10 Lootas, a unit of 10 Burna Boyz, and 5 Kommandos left to paint. I also need to buy or convert everything on that list except the Slugga Choppa Boyz and the Trukk. Fuck me sideways with the Emperor's walking stick.

I'm also posting my army list on the 40k Ork list thread for review.


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

UPDATE!!!

Painted the last couple models that I entered into the Conversion Deathmatch and made an Ammo Runt for Nobfang.

Weirdboy/Warphead

















Nob

















Ammo Runt


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

I've begun painting my conversion for the January Conversion Deathmatch, as well as some Killa Kans. I'm going to post WIP pics throughout the whole process. Here are some before pics.

*Deff Dread*

























*Kans*









STEP 1: The first thing I did was paint everything Scab Red.

















STEP 2: Then I drybrushed with Chainmail.

















STEP 3: When this was dry I washed generously with Gryphonne Sepia.

















STEP 4: Covered EVERYTHING in hairspray. No pics, sorry. I forgot to take them. DOH!









STEP 5: Airbrushed all the pieces with Iyanden Darksun. (If you are treating this as a tutorial, you can use any thick colour. I like yellow.)

















STEP 6: Airbrushed Highlights with Bad Moon Yellow.

















STEP 7: I applied water to the areas where I wanted the scratches to be. This penetrated the outer layer of paint to the hairspray, and cause it to flake off. I used my fingers and toothpicks to scratch the models. It flaked off easier than I expected, and I'm kind of worried that I may have put too many scratches. We'll have to see if it looks better once they are done.


----------

